# AGX's in a B12



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I remember asking this question some time ago, but no one replied. Will B13 struts [like the KYB AGX's] fit a B12? Perhaps no one has ever tried to put adjustable gas struts in a B12. One reason might be, that nobody makes them for a B12. I have heard that the B13 struts are really close. So I decided the wishy-washy handling of my 4WD B12 had to go. I had bought a set of AGX's and some custom Hyperco street/track performance springs for my SE-R. But I had not put them in yet. So I got to thinkin', "Boy they'd be great in my 4WD wagon!" So I can tell you this: The front struts go right in. My guess is that the rear ones can be fitted as well, but not on my car, because my car is a 4WD model. The rear suspension and struts are unique to the 4WD model, and don't interchange with the 2WD models. Here's how the front install looks:














The only change I had to make, was to fabricate a bracket to secure the rubber flexible brake line. As you can see, the B13's bracket is too high. So I removed the original bracket off of the old B12 strut, drilled a hole in it, cut and bent it to fit into the 6mm threaded hole in the unused ABS bracket. I left the B13's bracket in place, in case I want to swap these struts into one of my SE-R's. The stock brake line works just fine, *but make sure you bend the upper stock B13 brake line bracket out of the way of the rubber line. I learned that it will chafe the line if you don't bend it back slightly. Swing the steering both ways and check it while the car is jacked up*.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Looks nice blown. Hybrid DET did this on his b12 and got a whole piece on it in NPM. I'm going with motivational threaded struts! Expensive, but I need something that can support me launching a 400+whp B12.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

the only thing i'll ever drive around here with 400 horse will be a tractor or a truck i which i had the equipment to drop a ca18de turbo of not it would be sweet and a 5 spd would be nice as well well it is less than 9mths to xmas you never know. at this point i'm thinking about selling my car and snowmobile and getting a nother nissan maybe a nice nx 2000 or a s-er i donnothis fucking car leaks oil like a mother fucker i don't know what to do because the oil pan gasket is leaking and the tranny leaks and i think the oil pan has a crack other then that it is a great car with some minor rust but having a 400hp sentra would be sweet but i guess my car could benifit from just swapping the engine and tranny for a new one you have a ga16i egine and tranny you want to sell?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You could have the engine and tranny for $200. I don't need it anymore!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

how many miles 5spd tranny? i know this has been brought up gefor would i need the ecu? to replace the auto one and do you have a pedal cluster?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll give you the friggin' harness and ecu as well. I have no more use for this stuff! The motor has about 136,000 mils on it and got a new chain put on at 100k. It does not leak, but I would change the timing chain keeper as it is noisy. The engine is tight and runs beautifully.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo dee . what would that cost to come to 27513. hit me back. i have an extra "shell " to throw that into.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I have someone to handle all my shipping so anywhere between $80-$200. I won't know until something is finalized and I have a reason to take the engine out of the car. I definitely know it won't exceed $200. $ talks....and has the power to move the world. I'll toss in everything I don't need including axles, harness and ecu.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *yo dee . what would that cost to come to 27513. hit me back. i have an extra "shell " to throw that into. *


 AVERAGE, I've got a '90 GA16i with 101K on it. No leaks, already out of the car, in one of my rented garages. It is complete, injector to oil pan. I could truck freight it to your local ABS truck freight depot for $80. The engine itself would be $150. PM me if interested.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

how many garage do you have blown ??  .... the photos must have been taken from the bathroom ??... lol you have so much stuff that it suprise me every time !!... i remeber you saying : i use a lot of spare parts that i have tossed here and there, so when i need a new bearing i just change the spindle'... heres a list of thing i saw you sell for the last month
e15et engine...
ga16i engine..
body kit...
Nismo head...
set of lens for every B12 models..
plus the fact that you own 8 Cars !!
Do you have a Castle ??


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Blown, wil the 4WD setup on the wagon work on a 2 or 4 door. As for the motors. I may be interested. I'm going to look at a B12 that I think has a blown motor. Might pick her up for $50-$100 if thats the case. I'm good at jacking stupid people around to sell their stuff cheap.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*AGX in a B11*

Sooooo, since the B11 and B12 share the same upper strut mount and I'm going to swap out my steering knuckles for a set of B12/KN13 knuckles, I should be able to get the AGX's to work in my B11....right?

Also, I've read that strut life is reduced when lowering a B12. I'm not sure but I think the B11 springs are a little taller so if I run 35mm lowered B11 springs I should still be above the B12 lowered springs. This may reduce the chance of premature strut failure. Anyone have any comments on this?


Got one question blownb310....did you use B12 upper strut mounts or B13?


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

how much did the KYB agx cost


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've priced them on the web at $110-115 each.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: AGX in a B11*



Myetball said:


> *Sooooo, since the B11 and B12 share the same upper strut mount and I'm going to swap out my steering knuckles for a set of B12/KN13 knuckles, I should be able to get the AGX's to work in my B11....right?
> 
> Also, I've read that strut life is reduced when lowering a B12. I'm not sure but I think the B11 springs are a little taller so if I run 35mm lowered B11 springs I should still be above the B12 lowered springs. This may reduce the chance of premature strut failure. Anyone have any comments on this?
> 
> ...


 ***** Yes, I used the original B12 upper strut mount. I was not aware that the B11 and B12 upper strut mounts were the same. I never tried to swap struts between the two. I think the issue with the strut life being reduced on B12's with lowering springs is due to people dropping the car too much, and destroying the struts from bottoming them out.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: AGX in a B11*



blownb310 said:


> [BI was not aware that the B11 and B12 upper strut mounts were the same. I never tried to swap struts between the two. [/B]


Cool, I'll plan on putting AGX's on my B11. since I'm making a frankenbeast car with parts from B11, B12, KN13, and Honda Prelude, I do alot of parts comparison using online auto parts store's parts lookup. I'm not gonna worry about wearing out the struts, I'm only going down 35mm from stock B11 springs.

I wish I had a few thousand dollars so I wouldn't have to wait to get all this done  waaaahhhh....boooohoooo....sniffle....sniffle


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

ill definetly look into the agx s when i swap the suspenion on my current b12 into the 4 speed.


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

where would i get struts for a b12 if i dont need/want adjustable ones, and i lower the car about an inch with stiffer springs? does kyb make non-adjustable struts for a b12?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *You could have the engine and tranny for $200. I don't need it anymore! *


 aww crap, did i just miss out on this deal?!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I got a set of KYB GR-2's non adjustable. Their sweet and only like 40$ online. I think the thing about premature wear - us guys are into pushing our cars to their limits. With new suspension, I LOVE to see how fast I can go through turns. If I beefed the motor, it would be how quick and how fast could I go. I not saying lowering helps wear and tear, it encourages wear and tear


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Update*

I want to post an update here, in regards to using the AGX's in a B12. I found out today that there is one additional detail that I wasn't aware of. In this picture you can see the original B13 mount bracket for the rubber flex hose.








I didn't use it, [it's too high for a B12], but left it on there in case I want to use these struts later in one of my SE-R's. Well, it turns out that if left there they will rub and chew through the rubber flex hose. I noticed it today and replaced them both _before_ they leaked-thank you.  You could either cut these brackets off, or do what I now did, and bend them slightly, to get them out of the way.


----------

